# Saugeye Feeding Frenzy



## fish-a-lot (Mar 12, 2007)

A friend and myself fished the GMR Wednesday evening 
during the driving rain storm. Saugeyes were were hitting
nearly every cast. We stopped counting after catching 50,
probably ended up with 75. River was rising and starting
to get murky. Most of the fish were small, but still fun to
catch. They were hammering 1/8 oz. jigs.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

From what I have been reading on your posts lately, you should have your own fishing show on OLN...or guide service or something 

You could always show up at one of our river tourneys and show us how it's done...I'll gladly donate to your winnings


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Sounds like you just got called out fish-o-lot. If I were you I would except and put a wager on the side. I don`t think LMRsmallmouth can catch a cold.  I would fish the tournament but as hard as I try I cant mount a 150 on a canoe.  All joking a side it sounds like a fun way to test your skills against other anglers. My poor old knees just don`t like canoes.My fishing partner just got a new canoe and it a big fat daddy lots of room so I might give it a try. Be safe see you on the water.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

Lightning???? We got drilled last night...


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Called out? I didn't call anyone out...I was serious, if I were doing that well on a consistant basis I would make sure I was rewarded properly with a show or be a guide. I just thought maybe I could learn a thing or two from him since he seems to be doing well. Dont read into what I said, I thought it was plain as day. I said I would donate to his winnings, not him donate to mine! He usually has pics to back up his statements so I am not doubting anything....now smallmouth fishing on the other hand....bring it on, I am as knowledgeable as anyone else on that matter so maybe I would be the teacher. Then again, 99% of the time they are what I am targeting, hence the reason I do so well at it. I have NEVER caught a muskie so why would I doubt someone who obviously is an expert. Saugeyes, I catch em in droves just fishing for smallies, no real tactic or knowledge needed for them, they like to eat the same things smallies do. Now you (fishharder) have done nothing to impress me so I will call you out since you brought it up. I am a smallie angler so if you want a smallie wager bring it on! bring the toilet paper with you, you will need it.


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

what color jig?


----------



## fish-a-lot (Mar 12, 2007)

In response to LMRsmallmouth, I did the guide thing 
back in the 80's -I found out it's not much fun watching
other people catch fish. As far as the tournaments, 
smallmouth are not my speciality, but it would be nice
to meet some of you guys. I do some smallie fishing in
Kentucky, PA, and TN. and get some pigs, but most of
the 12"- 16" fish I catch around here, I use for catfish
bait (LOL). Here's a good one from a few years back-
Laurell River Lake.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I thought it was pretty obvious that my post was all in good fun. So don`t get all swelled up about it lmrsmallmouth. But as far as a wager is concerned maybe when the lmr gets strighten out we can meet on the river some morning pit our skills and the winner buys lunch. That could be fun and harmless after all it would not be fair for me to take you to school the first time we meet. Can you fish on weekday mornings?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i dont know about you guys, but after so many years of catching catfish bait i'll wager i could take you in numbers of bluegills... if your brave enough to try and take me


----------



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

I hope you were kiddin about usin smallmouth for catfish bait, not to attack you personally or anything but i cant stand it when I see dead smallmouth on the banks at paylakes, there's plenty of better fish to use as bait than smallmouth, Its no wonder there aren't many big ones in the local rivers anymore, the state really needs to put stricter limits on smallies before the population crashes


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

amen kingfisher im with you man


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Fishharder...I can fish some weekday mornings. I am fortunate to work a great job with flexible hours as I control my own schedule for the most part. Not EVERY weekday morning, but I fish during working hours multiple times a week. Like fish-a-lot, I spend my fair share of days on the water, about 150 a yr, some days are just an hour or 2 during "lunch break" hehe, but I find lots of time to go. I go EVERY weekend as weather permits. Alittle wager would be fun, makes it more interesting as I would be fishing anyway. I would buy lunch just to sit and talk about fishing as it is my passion anyway 

Fish-a-lot, yes your point that 12-16" smallies is probably a normal avg for a smallie on the LMR, but you will notice my avatar is a nice 21" caught in your back yard in August. (I too live in Lebanon by the way)
The Hogs (18+) are there, you just have to target them often and keep persistant. I can tell you that pound for pound, nothing fights harder than a smallie and that 21" (4lb 10oz) I caught gave me the fight of my life, fought way harder than my PB Largemouth (7lb 14oz) which was a nice fish in its own right, but I am more proud of my smallie than my 40lb shovelhead (not from a paylake) or my 45" striper that I caught in CT (ocean run, I was in the Navy). watching the smallie jump 3 times during our short battle and feeling my heart stop 3 times in the process was a feeling I will never forget. I fish everyday I go for that same feeling, the greatest fishing expierence I have ever had. Alot of my 18+ fish come close to the same feeling, especially when they battle in current and do their aerial acrobatics. Nothing like it in the world of fishing....IMO of course. Tight lines and see you around, maybe I can get you to take me out there for one of them muskie's as I have never been fortunate to catch one, never really tried though I would like to get one to cross off my list. I believe it is about the only freshwater species left around here that I haven't caught yet.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Here is a couple of better pics in case you cant see my avatar well or didn't see my post in August......
Of course ALL my smallies, reguardless of size have been CP+R immediately so you will never see a housing development or driveway in my pics, only beautiful water and river scenery!!


----------



## fish-a-lot (Mar 12, 2007)

LMRsmallmouth- thats a beautiful fish. We should go
fishing. I can turn you on to a creek in Pennsulvania
where it's common to catch several fish a day like 
the on in your pic. (some bigger) I'm heading up there 
3rd weekend in May.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Sounds great...but SEVERAL 21" fish? River/creek smallies do not grow like those of lakes and impoundments. The fight is much greater and exciting, but it takes 15+ years for a river smallie to grow that size where a lake like EERIE can produce that size in half the time. I have a trip on the New River in VA in 3 weeks that I have planned for 2 yrs. I am taking the most reputable guide on the most well known Smallie river in the US, should be a great time. Check out the pics at icanoethenew.com. Britt Stodenmire has been in NUMEROUS magazines and publications as one of the best guides (smallie) in the US. He owns the place and is the guy taking me out. A river fish over 5lbs is rare in the US but he had 56 citation fish last yr. I can hardly sleep from the excitement. I would gladly go to PA if you wanna go though....keep that in mind.


----------



## fishingfool (May 25, 2004)

I wish I could catch as many fish as you guys do. Anyway, I'll meet anyone and I mean anyone, In a rock catching contest. I know I can beat anyone hands down. The loser buys lunch.... LOL


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

lol fishing fool....I hear ya there! I typically loose about 7-10 lures to the river every trip. Gets kind of expensive but you have to be willing to lose some to fish the river properly. I have become more of a "soft" bait fisherman the last 5 yrs as it is alot cheaper. I dont use live bait but it still costs me 7-10 bucks for a full day of fishing....(that is about $1000 a yr for me with the amount of days on the river...lol)
Lost a $6 crankbait Tuesday on my 3rd cast, then lost a nice spinnerbait within 10 casts after that....reminded myself why I fish plastics...hehe


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

LMRsmallmouth...What?? No Lucky Craft lures?? That would break my heart. I fish rapalas and norman crankbaits, and when I lose a $6 lure, it hurts! Nice pics, and a great post as well! (I've enjoyed the friendly banter here between you guys.)
zspook


----------



## fish-a-lot (Mar 12, 2007)

RiverKing- you're on with the bluegill bet-$10.00 per fish. Last
year I got 435 bluegill in 2 Hours 30 minutes at Chief's Lake,
Clarksville. I am a machine. I fish left handed so I don't have
to switch hands with with the pole to take them off the hook.
I fish there alot to feed the fish in my pond. I can catch 200
in the first hour, then it drops off to about 150 per hour. the
fish are 2"-5". Let me know when you're ready.

LMRsmallmouth- you're right about the smallmouth growth 
rates. I will let everyone in on a little known seceret. 
Nearly all of the Lake Erie Tribs get a spawning run of
smallmouth in late spring. Numbers of 4,5 and 6 pounders 
fill the streams. The fishing can be unreal. Timeing is
everything. You have to do some hiking to get to the 
unfished holes.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

wow... that means you bait your hook, cast, get a bite, reel in the fish, and take it off the hook every single 18 seconds...sounds like a workout to me..

Whats with all this betting about catching rocks and bluegill?? lol


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

haha its amazing how many you can catch in some ponds, i fished a pond last year filled with green sunfish, 74 in 15 mins power fishing for bait, most i didnt hook though i had a little crappie poll and they would just hold on long enough to get them to the bank. $10 a fish though... im already broke i cant risk that kind of money. though if you wanna hit some of the local ski holes i'd be totally in for that, was it you that walked down last year and caught one on the second cast as my buddy and i were leaving from ski fishing, he looked like you. we were a little jealous at that point lol


----------

